# BillyStix owners please chime in



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Many people on this board have purchased a rod, or 2, or 6, from BillyStix or been lucky enough to win one of his rods. Lets show Billy some love and post up here if you are one of his customers or contest winners. Indicate in your post how many rods you've received or have on order. I think that it would be quite interesting to find out the volumn of satisfied customers that he has on this board. I will have 2 rods when my most current one is completed. Thanks Billy, you are the Rod Man.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a 7' black viper with 8" cork rear grip, no fore grip ordered and decided to get one of his spiralstix specials the other day. It is a 7' blue viper with cork fore grip and rear grip.


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

I have somehow recieved 5 from Billy, with the latest being a FLOUNDERSTIX. I called him this evening to talk about a spinning rod, dont know how long I can wait before I order it. Cant find a problem to mention


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Accidentally hit the send button before i was done...i WILL definitely be ordering a few more of these rods by summer. With all the good reviews there is no way you could be disappointed! Billy is THE MAN!


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

I have numerous rods and reels but only one Billystix. I very seldom fish with anything but the Billystix. I will occasionally switch reels on the Billystix but it's always the Billystix I grab first. The rod balances better and throws farther than any rod I have ever owned. Simply the finest. 

-hook


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Smackdaddy,
Does that mean you have 2 rods from Billy? Just trying to get a number. I hope our spouses/significant others don't get wind of this thread. It might be self-incriminating.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have two in the works. We decided to wait until january since hes so busy and he can send both of them at once and save me some shipping $$$$. And about the self-incriminating...i asked for billystix for xmas and my girl and family already got me a bunch of gifts so i bought myself a shimano calais and two billystix. I have an old curado cu200 for the second rod. Old greenie shimanos are the best!


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Both my wife and I have a BStix masterpiece. These rods cast very effectively while being a visual piece of art!

Thanks Billy,

wc and Mrs. wc


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

I have 1 7ft. Split grip foam grip black viper. From Billy and I won a 7ft split grip foam grip with Titanium guides on his main blank he uses. The black viper I have now is the best rod ihave ever owned


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Just ordered my 7ft Waderstix!


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

I currently have 3 Billystix. 1 spinning and 2 Spiralstix Add to that the one I lost overboard a few years ago and it's 4 total. Awesome rods built by a great guy


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

I use mine every time I go and it is flawless.


----------



## dsjones21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Have my 7 Blue Viper Spial and love it, will be ordering another one in a heavier weight action


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I got my first 6'6" waderstix in October and I am getting ready to order two more in a few days. Best rod I ever used and billy is a great guy. Looking forward to talking to him about the new rods.


----------



## Notimetofish1 (Jun 24, 2010)

I have one 7' Texas WadeStix with Spiral Guides and love it! I am thinking about ordering another!

Billy is great!

Notimetofish


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow, so far I've counted 32 of Billys rods in the hands of our 2cooler family.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ive got a feeling theres waaaaay more!


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

I've got 3 spiralstix. Got the first one 5 or 6 years ago and they are the first rods I set up whenever I'm getting ready to make a trip. I haven't found any other rod that will out cast my stix. And all of mine are still as pretty and tough as the first day I got them.
I'll be ordering another soon. My wife already said I could.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

One for light duty spinning reel and one trout rod for wading. Both are beautiful.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

I have 1 blue viper spinning rod, best rod I have ever used. The balance is ridiculous I can put my reel on it and it will sit on one finger parallel to the ground. It also casts further than any other rod I have laid my hands on. I can't wait to order another one. Thanks stix, YOU DA MAN!!! :cheers:


----------



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a 7'6" spiral stix with a 9" rear butt and no foregrip. It is an absolutely amazing rod and it casts a mile. Thanks Billy!!
Justin


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*only have one a beautiful spiralstix with Texas flag,a red fish an my name on it. promised Billy i would get one for my hubby soon as things picked up financially. Billy is such a pleasure to deal with an can build exactly what you have in mind. Thanks Billy an have a very Merry Christmas. PROUD OWNER OF A CUSTOM MADE BILLYSTIX ROD*


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Several BillyStix fan club members have responded and we are now up to 40 rods. Lets keep it going. I know there are more owners out there. Please post up. If you want to post up pictures, that would be real 2cool. Everyone would then get to see the different color combinations.


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Mr B is shipping one to me as we speak.:an5:

Saltie Dawg


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

bought a spiral stix, love it, have said so many times on 2cool.


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

I have six Billy stix and am going to order a few more once I get rid of all the junk production rods I own. I have come to understand the the benefits of using his rods that I'm in the process of replacing everything to Billys spiral stix. It's nice to be able to pick up the phone and call Billy and talk about what you want.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

One being used and one that wasn't at the post office this evening. DANG!!!!
GREAT RODS!!! and beautiful! Very friendly and helpful, that Billy guy.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*i will keep this short and sweet*

well
just let me say this my friend's is most likley one of my finer moment's to see my friend's coming toghether like this to reckonize my work.
it is my pleasure to be part of your live's and to add to your fishing dream's as best i can, i truly love making each and everyone of my customer's happy from the start all the way to the end no matter where the end take's them, i try to put a little of "billy" into each and every rod that i build.
love all you texan's
merry christmas stix


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*StiX*

Captain Dave has one.. Here is the 6'6 Indestructible Med Light resting after a solid day. All around perfect rod. It does it all and it does it BIG..!


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

We're up to 51 BillyStix rods. I bet there are still more out there. Impressive catch Captain Dave and nice looking rod as always. Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have a 7' black viper with 8" cork rear grip, no fore grip ordered and decided to get one of his spiralstix specials the other day. It is a 7' blue viper with cork fore grip and rear grip.


 you mean this one  working on it now.
stix


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

finaddiction said:


> We're up to 51 BillyStix rods. I bet there are still more out there. Impressive catch Captain Dave and nice looking rod as always. Thanks for posting the picture.


 Why dont you just make a poll on a new thread,Who has a billystix????


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

I've got 3 Bluewater Billystix 1 Seeker Extreme and 2 Calstars,they look as good as they work.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Man Billy, i just saw my black viper pics...i think i peed my pants a little. All i can say is THANK YOU BILLY! Do the same wraps on tbe blue viper with blue instead of green and thatll be the tits man!


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Billy, very nice thread work! That must be the rod you were working on last night when I called. You mentioned how sharp the green and silver thread looked on the black viper blank and you were right. Another work of art. Looking forward to my black and gold that you will be building for me in January.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Blackmajic, starting a poll is a good idea and one that I considered. But I like this format better because it entices conversation and kind of a way of thanking Billy for his great rods and generosity. I also enjoy seeing the pictures that are being posted. We're up to 54 rods now.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*not to mention that i like it as well*



finaddiction said:


> Blackmajic, starting a poll is a good idea and one that I considered. But I like this format better because it entices conversation and kind of a way of thanking Billy for his great rods and generosity. I also enjoy seeing the pictures that are being posted. We're up to 54 rods now.


 yes i agree if you are going to do it, i prefer it this way, reason just as you stated ,it's much more personal kinda like building a rod you have the one's that build assembly line and you never know who they are and they never know who you are.
i like to know who i build for and why. so this is much better, once again my thank's for doing this.
stix


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

Billy builds the rods for you. I have quite a few of his rods and love them all.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*Just one more favor*

well might as well suck the well dry while immmmm at it :bounce:
please take a few minute's to join the billystix owner's club, i would truly like to see that thing take off, but it can only happen if you guy's take a few minute's and just go do it.
i spend a lot of time on your cotton pickinnnnnn rod's so just give a few minute's and join up.
thank's
stix 
"don't you just love a beggginn dog when he wagssss his tail"


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Billy, how do you sign up for your owner's club? I looked on your website but couldn't find a place to sign up. Did I just miss it?


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*billystix owners club "right here on 2 cool"*

the billystix owners club is right here on 2 cool!!
look at the top of the bar "community"" punch that then you will see "social club" punch that look to the right and you will "billystix logo" club punch that then the page will open and you can join and make any and all comment's in regards to your custom billystix and respond with any other member.
now on my site you can do the same thing you can pick a variety of various option's on each page at the bottom and type in what ever you want to type in in regards to how you feel about me or my site or mywork rod's the lady's just about any thing you want other's to hear your thought's about what ever.both are very simple if i can learn to do it at my age a new born can fly an f150 
stix


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

Well Billy I hope you have a great vacation. You sure do need a break bud. You have been keeping us all happy on here with all the free give aways. I know you have given me six presents that are worth a lot more then the money I payed for them. I forgot to mention the new Eva grip Billy has is the ticket. Try it out if you are thinking about it because it's the ---- no doubt I think it makes the rod lighter not sure but it does feel lighter then the other rod he built me with the spilt grip. I also love the no fore grip design have you a good Xmas and remember Billy you have not just given me some rods but a friendship that is more important so thanks Billy


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

My wife and I have 3 of Billy's rods. We each have one and the "chilistix" is actually hers but it's the best wader I've ever used so I took it! (with her permission of course)


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*looking forward to vacation*



BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> the billystix owners club is right here on 2 cool!!
> look at the top of the bar "community"" punch that then you will see "social club" punch that look to the right and you will "billystix logo" club punch that then the page will open and you can join and make any and all comment's in regards to your custom billystix and respond with any other member.
> now on my site you can do the same thing you can pick a variety of various option's on each page at the bottom and type in what ever you want to type in in regards to how you feel about me or my site or mywork rod's the lady's just about any thing you want other's to hear your thought's about what ever.both are very simple if i can learn to do it at my age a new born can fly an f150
> stix


 well yes i will enjoy the time with my wife's family for sure ,but i can tell you one thing for certain i will be bored just sitting and nothing to do but look at frigginn snow ""yuk""sad3sm i would rather just be here at home doinnnnngg what i love building "texas waderstix"' 
but i have no choice i have to play hubby and brother inlaw and be a couch potato for a few days.
stix


----------



## cloudy (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes put my name the box would like try one of these rods


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*We have 2.*

I have a 7' waderstix and so does my wife.They are absolutely the best rods in our fishing arsenal! Billy does great work.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

cloudy said:


> Yes put my name the box would like try one of these rods


 if you would like to purchase one please contact me so that we can discuss what you want and need.
stix


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

got 2. Love 'em!!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I just picked up a used on and can not wait until I can take it out and catch some fish with it...


----------



## Vampiro (May 1, 2009)

Got a 7 ft one this past summer. Its perfectly balanced and casts farther than any rod i have. I only have 1 favorite rod now my Billystix best rod I have ever owned.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you Mr BillyStix.

I think I am going to have to order another after the new year sometime.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Alll you owners need to add pics of your Billy stix to the social club... Mine is Lonley. I'd respond more to these posts but I'm sitting in the hospital on morphine dreaming about my new Billy stix I'm waiting on. Remember post up those pics.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

These are going on the owners club in a minute!


-mac-


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

The green one looks like it is Gunna just make trout jump in the boat. The blue one looks killer as well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok...i had billy set aside a 6'6" silver viper because i want a split black eva grip rod for fishing out of my kayak. So that makes three for me. He just posted pics of my other two black and blue vipers and awwwws man theyre oh so sweet! The next ones going to be a spinning rod with pink wraps for my lady theresa. I couldnt get three and not get her one! Id be in the dog house fo sho


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe this grip minus the foregrip on silver viper... Waddyall think?


-mac-


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks cool


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

We're now up to 64 rods and many very happy and satisfied BillyStix customers. Smackdaddy, you have some very beautiful rods coming your way and thanks for the PM. I bet those rods fish as good as they look.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

No mas billystix? I know theres a few floating around out there


-mac-


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Got a 6'6" SpiralStix a few weeks ago but yet to get down to the coast with it. It maybe replacing my favorite Waterloo if all is true and I'm sure it is.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*One of Three of Mine*

Good job Billy!


----------



## troutdog (Jun 5, 2006)

I am the proud owner of 4 spiral wrap stix............................love them thanks stix


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ComeFrom? said:


> Good job Billy!


Very nice rig man!

-mac-


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

The general of gold spoons new side arm aka my new Billy stix should beer tomorrow r tuesday


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

My blue vioers on the rod dryer as we speak...im getting antsy to unwrap those rod tubes and put my new reels on them. I want to post up pics but it seems way too hard on the owners club to post pics. Why is it so easy on here? Im using my iphone but tapatalk doesnt support the owners club so i have to use safari to view it and post on it...help anyone? 


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ComeFrom? said:


> Good job Billy!


That calais has different grips than mine...older model or different model?

-mac-


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a 6FT waderstix that is the best rod I have.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

ComeFrom? Love that Red/White/Blue wrap. Thanks for sharing the picture. Well went back to the start and readded the numbers and somewhere along the line I added incorrectly. The number is now 64 BillyStix rods and many very happy owners. Billy, your phone should be ringing regularly. There are alot of people that have mentioned that they are getting ready to call and order their next rod. Enjoy your vacation and rest up. You may be busier than normal. Billy, thanks for all the great rods and the memories that these rods will help to create. Some greenies coming your way!


----------



## kd504 (Oct 8, 2010)

*spinning stix rod!*

i own 1 "billy spinning stix" rod as of now, which is paired with a 3000 stella,
i had to have the best rod for a great reel, and stix took care of that!
i will be calling him again early in the year to order another rod for spring.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*thank you gordon ""finaddicction"*

good morning guy's "yes it is 4 am fla time and it's coffee time"  have to go to work but i want to get a little rod work completed before i leave the house.
please read this very carefully !!! i hope this post continues thru the first of the year because as you all know i will be closing shop on the 22nd and will reopen on the 29th at this time i plan to come back to this post and select 3 billystix owner's for a custom inshore spirastix to be built for $100, i plan at this time to see if i can offer up some type of additional offer just for you current owner's that might be looking at getting another stix, there will be a limited amt of course and i also am considering offering an additional "wanna be owners" price for the exact amt of inshore custom billystix spiralstix rods 
so i ask that to pay close attetion to this post around the 30th of december for this, i have not completly come to an agrement with the owner of billystix custom rods but he is a push over" i just tell him how it is and he better buck up or else"sad_smiles
remember no recoil guide's used on billystix custom rods just low profile full frame titanium guides, i am not going to try to build my bidness by using a brand name that carrie's no weight as far as value or usaability.
now for you owners right now for mon. tue, wed, or until sold out 6ft custom waderstix with split eva grips and titanium guides while they last a great rod for a youngster or for you guy's that wade $125 plus ship and i will put these up agin any body's 6ft6 wade rod because the spiralstix will out cast any wade rod on the mkt.
another thing i want to mention you will never see billystix custom rods have a rod dryer that turn's out 300 rod's at a time?? 4 rod's yes
lets hear the phone ring on these.
merry christmas and thank's gordon.
stix


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds great Billy! Theres nothing like a little incentive to get our attention. I am going to be looking for it man. I vould go for at least three more stix and one for my lady friend.


-mac-


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Well everyone the man has stepped up again. Really cool Billy. I never thought that this thead would turn into one of your legendary and very generous contests. Its more important than ever for all of you BillyStix owners that haven't posted up to do so. Don't wait. Do it right now as you read this post. You never know, you might be one of the lucky winners to recieve a great high quality 100% custom rod cheaper than you can purchase one of the "high end" production rods. Let's keep this post going. We have had 33 BillyStix owners respond with a total of 65 rods. I bet that there are still more out there.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

kd504, that black and gold is awesome especially with those gold inserts on the guides. And matched up with that Stella, man you couldn't have picked a better color combination. The order I placed with Billy last week is for a black and gold 6' 9" waderstix. You can never go wrong with black and gold. Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a 7 foot spiral I won in a contest. LOVE IT! Then he decided to build my wife one. 6'6" spinning rod. I love it! The wife lets me borrow it from time to time. I have a buddy who ordered one after looking at mine and another guy who is in the process of one now. Neither 2coolers, but both HAPPY. 

Thanks for all you do BILLY/


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

My wife loves her "Chicx Stix" and the offshore Jiggin Stix have some serious backbone. His rods are what inspired me to start building rods. Two thumbs up for Billy Stix!!!


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Just got my new one in it is superb


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

I've got 5, 4 spinning and 1 spiralstix.


----------



## Jim-Bo (Jun 14, 2005)

I have 1 spinning rod from Billy


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have 2 including the special breast cancer wrap he did for my wife when she was declared clear. Great guy and great rods.


----------



## kd504 (Oct 8, 2010)

finaddiction said:


> kd504, that black and gold is awesome especially with those gold inserts on the guides. And matched up with that Stella, man you couldn't have picked a better color combination. The order I placed with Billy last week is for a black and gold 6' 9" waderstix. You can never go wrong with black and gold. Thanks for sharing the picture.


thanks fin
stix did a great job keeping my rod simple yet sleek, just how i asked.
youre right about the black and gold! congrats on the new rod, post some pics when u get it in.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Dang stix that's awful nice of you to turn this into another owners contest. I would love to win a discounted rods to go with my other billystix. I will be calling you tomorrow sometime to order my dad a spiralstix for christmas. Can't wait to have a good conversation with a danm good person... :cheers:


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

We have had 38 happily satisfied owners respond with a total of 77 rods. That is quite a few but I bet there are more owners out there. All owners need to post up to be included in this contest that Billy so generously started in this thread. If you recently ordered a rod from Billy and have not posted, post up because you are qualified to enter this contest.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Just got in today an American Flag WaderStix. BEAUTIFUL !!!!! Don't know anything about a contest? I'll look it up. GREAT and BEAUTIFUL rod, as usual and expected.
DANG! it wuz hard to unwrap Nice packing!


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

wannaB, check out post #69 of this thread where Billy explains his latest contest. Being a BillyStix owner and posting here as you have done enters you in the contest. By the way, is this BillyStix number 2 or number 3 for you. I am trying to keep count. Thanks!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Let me tell you something about Mr. Stix: not only does he produce a superior product, his customer service is top notch. He goes above and beyond before and after the sale to ensure customer satisfaction. I am a recent recipient of a 6'9" wader stix and let me tell you , it is an awesome rod. The intricate work that was done all the way from the blue titanium guides to the University of Houston logo was amazing. Thanks Billy and I look forward to ordering more in the near future.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

*American Flag WaderStix*

Pics....I hope. What a BEAUTIFUL work of art! Thankx Billy!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Very Fine Rod !*

2nd Place CCA StarTeens Flounder


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Bayduck, GREAT fish!. Weird, I placed 5th in this years STAR tournament for flounder! Pretty 2Cool!


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

wannaB, that is a very nice looking rod. Thanks for posting the pictures. I really like the view looking down the rod. That is a sharp picture.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

finaddiction said:


> wannaB, that is a very nice looking rod. Thanks for posting the pictures. I really like the view looking down the rod. That is a sharp picture.


 yes i to agree!!
i have tried with failure my self, glad to see someone has the skill's needed 
stix


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Bayduck, that's a good looking flounder and congrats to the teen for placing 2nd. Since you posted the picture on this thread, I assume you are a BillyStix owner. If so, post up how many BillyStix rods you have and you will be entered into the contest Billy has running on this thread. He explains the contest on Post #69. Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

finaddiction said:


> Bayduck, that's a good looking flounder and congrats to the teen for placing 2nd. Since you posted the picture on this thread, I assume you are a BillyStix owner. If so, post up how many BillyStix rods you have and you will be entered into the contest Billy has running on this thread. He explains the contest on Post #69. Thanks for sharing the picture.


his daughter is an owner!!
see her rod in the bow of the boat.
stix


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

As my Grandson says 'that's 2cool'!
PS: Since you are keeping tabs, I own 2 BillyStix WaderStix. I have only fished one of them BUT I have caught a Texas Slam all three times I have fished the one rod. I plan to use the American Flag rod as soon as the weather lets me get out there.......maybe tomorrow.....maybe not!
Both rods are works of art, fantastically built and absolutely BEAUTIFUL!
Billy really does build a 'work of art' rod!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ill chime in about the frickin USPS not getting my stix to me today even though the tracking said they would be here at 11am...talkin about going postal!!! Was going to drink some coldbeer tonight and spool up my new reels and get them on my stix fir a morning wade...oh well mondays a new day


-mac-


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Mine was supposed to be here on Saturday. Got it on Tuesday. Trust me, it's worth the wait!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ill chime in about the frickin USPS not getting my stix to me today even though the tracking said they would be here at 11am...talkin about going postal!!! Was going to drink some coldbeer tonight and spool up my new reels and get them on my stix fir a morning wade...oh well mondays a new day
> 
> -mac-


They kinda bizz - It may arrive tomorrow.. Spool the reels


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im sure theyre very busy with all the Christmas shipping but my tracking number checked in and said 11am today...what can a guy do...


-mac-


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Im sure theyre very busy with all the Christmas shipping but my tracking number checked in and said 11am today...what can a guy do...
> 
> -mac-


i just today recieved rod blank's and assorted grips that i was suppose to recieve tue by fedx, i asked the driver what's up??
answer "they got on the wrong truck"  but that's nothing new at work this week i was there at 4 am waiting on the beef truck from our company it arrived 2 hr's later "reason" he hooked up to the wrong trailer  just goe's to show ya we all get it wrong sooner or later.
stix


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

How does that Carly Simon song go, "Anticipation ...." Although frustrating, the wait is part of the fun and excitment. Mac hope you receive your rod real soon. Don't forget, it will be packaged so well that it will take 30 minutes to get the rod out of the freaking packaging. But it is well protected!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have two coming in! Im sure theyll be here monday so ill live. The good news is im about to be off 24 hour call and 12 hour night shift every day like i have been on for almost three months. Its going to be great to get days off and wet a line! Im always on here because im at work babysitting an oilfield lease so if i go MIA its because i got days off and im fishing. 


-mac-


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*0wners club*



finaddiction said:


> Billy, how do you sign up for your owner's club? I looked on your website but couldn't find a place to sign up. Did I just miss it?


 not at all, look at the top of this page""community" tab that it will open and show you billystix social club then just tab that and it will open, there you will be able to join and post your coment's plus any photo's that you might have if you can figure out how to accompolish that, i simply aint got the brain stem's for that:spineyes:.
in any case love to have you as would love to have any one join, the bigger the better.
stix


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*getting ready for the flight*

good morning guy's
please keep this post up on the board for the rest of the week until i get back and like i said we will do something fun when i return, just not sure what at this time.
so help me keep it going because i will have very limited acess to the site, i can visit but most likley will not be able to post until i return.
so hope santa is good to you all.
stix


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*7' "CANCER SUCKS" Spiral Stix*

I was laid up at M.D.Anderson when I found out I was a runner-up in one of Billy's contests. Called and had a good conversation with Billy and this rod was the result! The Spiralstix and I are doing GREAT by the way!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad to hear youre ok...billy makes one heck of a nice stick doesnt he? 


-mac-


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Spotted, glad to hear you are doing GREAT. That rod looks fantastic. The best part is that it will fish as good as it looks. Glad you posted up on this thread. Billy has turned this post into another one of his generous contests and you are now an entered contestant. You might want to join Billy's Owner's Club. He would appreciate hearing from you and it's real easy. Just click the "Community" tab at the top of the page and select his owner's page. Once again, I am glad to hear you're doing good. Go make some memories with that rod!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Spotted, glad you are doing well too. The name on your rod is is oh so true. From someone who has dealt with cancer in the family on 3 occasions, I wish you the best in your fight and a speedy recovery. Let's get together sometime and do some fishing.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Spotted123, BEAUTIFUL rod. Glad you got it, you will definitley love it. Glad you are better, now get out there and FISH !!!!!!!!!!!
Metty Christmas!!!


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

For an update, we have had 41 BillyStix owners respond with a total of 80 rods. That is quite a few but I bet there are more. Billy returns in 5 days and he is kicking around ideas on how he is going to select the winner(s) of his contest on this thread. Any BillyStix owners that haven't responded on here should do it real soon. Just post up how may BillyStix rods you have in possession or on order. I am keeping a tab and posting updates on here regularly. Post up and good luck!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

2 for me.... I bought one for my son last summer but he's in college so I've been using it and I have one on order right now also.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is a results pic.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey fin, i didnt know if you had count for me now. I have two in possession, two more hes working on and two more after that ill be getting in february/march. So six for me. Ill probably get him to wrap up a fly rod before summer also so i can try my hand at some saltwater fly action. It looks like a blast and i just rigged out my "new to me" perception prism for flats fishing


-mac-


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Smack, thanks for the update. It's real hard to keep up with your total. It seems like you are ordering a new rod from Billy every week. I have to admit that you two get together come up with some beautiful color combinations. Ok, with your updated number and rsparker67's rods we are up to 42 owners and 85 BillyStix rods.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Can count me in soon! I've got a 6' 6" blue viper spiral wader in the works


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

jeff if your on the books for the rod you won feel free to join the club in the social groups section.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

jeff, if you have it on order you are qualified for the contest on this thread. As Timalgrath mentioned, join Billy's social page by clicking the "Community" tab at the top of this page and select BillyStix. Thanks for posting up, you are going to love that rod!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

10-4 you guys. I'm in


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*Billystix smack dab in the middle of horse country*

good morning guy's
glad to see thing's are still intact! i have been lookining but have not been posting due to having other thing's goin'g on with family, just want to thank each of you for this past year and the 15 past year's.
i had to leave home in a bit of a scurry and in doing so i left some work just sitting there uncompleted and now i want o get home to get it completed but i will be uo here in kentucky until this fri when we fly out, i should be home early fri and then i can try to regroup and try to figuire out just where i am at, i believe if i remember correctly i will be about 3 week's behind when i return.
in other word's i will be carrying about 8 build's from december into january so all i ask is to give me a bit to get my self back in the mode .
as i said before i fully intind to do some kind of drawing or something when i return as i feel i owe my customer's for thier support.
later from the land of icerosesm
stix


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

I Have 2. A 7' spinning rod & a 6'9" spiral.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

gary, Stix will be building a 6' 9" waderstix for me next month. How do you like that length? I was torn between the 6' 6" and 6' 9". My favorite bait casting rod (production rod that I have no complaints with) is 6' 9" and that was my deciding factor.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

We are up to 44 owners and 88 BillyStix rods represented on this thread. That is quite a few. Billy will be returning soon (not soon enough for him) and the contest on this thread will be over. Any owners that have not posted up here should do so real soon.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Fin I have a 6'9" spiral and love it. Has great action and balances well with my chronarch 50e.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

finaddiction said:


> gary, Stix will be building a 6' 9" waderstix for me next month. How do you like that length? I was torn between the 6' 6" and 6' 9". My favorite bait casting rod (production rod that I have no complaints with) is 6' 9" and that was my deciding factor.


Its really a nice size. The way that Billy balances the rods makes them the best rod to catch with. I actually hooked up on a 32" red and thought I was going to break it in half, but it handled it just fine. Took a while to get her in but the rod performed great. You will like it.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*gettin ready to leave kentucky tomorrow*

yes i agree the 6ft6 and the 6ft9 both are great waderstix.
i am looking forward to getting home and trying to catch up on order's from 11, jan is going to be a killer month it look's like as i already am at least 2 possibly 3 week's behind and i am just sitting here.
and to top it off i have 2 6ft9 grouper spiralstix for a local angler for christmas and a set of 2 7ft snapper spiralstix for a texas angler plus the rest of the one's that i had to put on hold so that i could complete my christmas order's :headknock so yes it's going to be tight all the way thru feb.
but it was the same way last year, it will get done just have to take it one at a time.
i want to have a owner's drawing in jan, but i am going to need a couple of day's to get back in the work mode so be patient with me i will get it done.
talk to you guy's tomorrow night when i get back to home base and get unpacked and get the house rod ready :spineyes:.
stix


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ive been abke to use my new stix a few times this week and i love them! Great rods that function better than they look, and thats saying a lot


-mac-


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Put a $25 H2O on my BillyStix today and went fishing. NICH !!!!!!!!!!!
Won't do that again.......just a thought. Back to the Shimano's! Too good of a rod to put junk on it


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

lews is a good reel to check out at least i like them and they are 10 dollars cheaper than the new 200 g curados for the tournament speed spool unless your picky about reel weight.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*might want to check this out*



Timalgrath said:


> lews is a good reel to check out at least i like them and they are 10 dollars cheaper than the new 200 g curados for the tournament speed spool unless your picky about reel weight.


not sure if these price's are any better or not , but it want hurt to take a look.
stix http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Lews_Casting_Reels/catpage-LEWC.html


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

yes those are the old prices the pro tourney speed spools sell for 200 now. and the tourney speed spools are 149. so good deals on those.


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

This is my son with an April 2011 Redfish caught on his new (at that time) BillyStix! We both love our BillyStix Rods and will be ordering more in 2012!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

dukhunter3691 said:


> This is my son with an April 2011 Redfish caught on his new (at that time) BillyStix! We both love our BillyStix Rods and will be ordering more in 2012!


 nice fish and thank's for the photo.
stix


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I have 4 Curados (old greenies), 2 of the new Curados and 2 Chronarchs BUT I had heard the H2Os were hard to beat????? For me, I'll go back to my rotation of Shimanos. I do have an OLD Lews Speed Spool Salt Water that I need to give another whirl. I bought it new, used it a couple of times and went back to the Shimano's but it was a descent reel.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*looking for 3 new billystix members"age 6 to 12"*

good morning all.
as i promised 2012 was going to be a good year for billystix and all current members, and to start off with i will be looking for a 3 young men or women that can handle a 6ft custom billystix spiral. now i said age 6 t0 12 and i believe this is the magic time in a kid's life when they are directed to where they might be going in life, i know when i was that age i wanted a fishing rod  but all i had was a custom bream cane pole but it was 6ft6 med light but it was not a spiral just straight as an arrow, have to tell you one day about my cane pole's.
any way let's hear it from you dad's photo's would help and a back ground would be of some help as well.
now let's talk $$ i have 3 with split grips and i will build them just like i was building for you the dad titanium guides fish decal his or her name full custom, the only thing i might want to do is go a little more in tune with the age as far as wrap just kind of make it young man or lady friendly but still make it smething they will chersish.
ok how much $75 this price is out the door if you want a decal for the bed room fine and if you feel ok with it ,i will throw in a top water devil's horse.
i think this is a pretty good deal for you as a dad and a sweet deal for the kiddo.
i hope this fly's and i would like your feed back good or bad.
stix
ps----i best put this in"current owners only" or if you are having a custom billystix on order.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome Billy, great idea! I might have a little guy thats interested


-mac-


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a 3 year old grandson. Took him out the other day in the boat and he had a blast. I plan to take him redfishing this summer. That'll be soaking cut mullet on bottom with the rod in a rod holder. The rod needs to be a little stiffer for this type of fishing. If ya have something in mind that works at that price, let me know and I'll go for it. Don't have pics yet but this summer I plan to have a BUNCH


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

wannaBfishin said:


> I have a 3 year old grandson. Took him out the other day in the boat and he had a blast. I plan to take him redfishing this summer. That'll be soaking cut mullet on bottom with the rod in a rod holder. The rod needs to be a little stiffer for this type of fishing. If ya have something in mind that works at that price, let me know and I'll go for it. Don't have pics yet but this summer I plan to have a BUNCH


 i will take a look and see wht's laying around, i know i surely must have something that would work.
stix


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Thankx Billy! Let me know with a PM or whatever works for you. The little guy should be a lot of fun for a number of years!!!! I will love to see him catch his first red. MAN will he be excited!!


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Let's update the numbers again. We have 45 owners with 89 BillyStix rods represented on this thread. I know there are more owners out there. If you keep posting up, I'll keep updating the numbers. Let's see if we can hit 100 BillyStix rods listed on this thread. That would be awesome!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ill have four, billy has it on hold until he catches up, and #5 will be the "featherstix" coming soon


-mac-


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

What's the latest? Just keeping it on the front page


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

I have one but just never got on the billystix wagon...put it down and kept fishing my slam mag and all star titanium


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

I just got my dad one for christmas so add another. But he isn't a member of 2 cool so idk if his counts


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

The new split Eva grip that Billy is using is awesome


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

finaddiction said:


> Let's update the numbers again. We have 45 owners with 89 BillyStix rods represented on this thread. I know there are more owners out there. If you keep posting up, I'll keep updating the numbers. Let's see if we can hit 100 BillyStix rods listed on this thread. That would be awesome!


Three more owners at our house with 4 BillyStix rods and one more on order.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

We have had some more owners post up so it is time to update the numbers. We have now had 50 owners post up with a total of 96 BillyStix rods. Getting close to that centennial number so please keep posting.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

My third waderstix is going to be at my door wednesday if shipping goes as planned. I should get to try her out next tuesday and wednesday, i cant wait! 


-mac-


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*""dorothy"" is texas bound*

smack
your rod along with 7 other's went out today!!
delivery is confirmed for wed.
now back to bed i think i might be dying"man do i have a head cold" that's what i get for traveling :hairout:
stix


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Not sure why, but I just now saw this thread. I have a 2006 model SpiralStix and my Dad has one as well but I'm not sure what year he got his. There's 2 more to your total!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> smack
> your rod along with 7 other's went out today!!
> delivery is confirmed for wed.
> now back to bed i think i might be dying"man do i have a head cold" that's what i get for traveling :hairout:
> stix


Take some airborne tablets or just some vitamin c and zinc pills. Itll help if you catch it early. Thanks for the update. Later billy!

-mac-


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Billy, hope you recover quickly. Another reason you should not leave home! I wonder if my rod was included in the shipments that went out today? I guess I'll find out Wednesday? Take care, Billy.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow this thread has over 6,100 views! That is a lot of people following this thread. Another quick update: 51 owners and 98 billyStix rods. WooHoo getting real close.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Make that 52 owners and 100 rods. I own two BillyStix rods. An offshore rod and a SpiralStix bay rod. I own a few other high end rods, but my Stix is my go-to for catching.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*""" woweeeee!!!! immmm 1 proud texan*

now this thread just freakinnn makes me proud to be a ""texan""
yes i was voted honrary texan back several years ago at a cook out that i attenended and was given the plaque that state's it to be a fact :texasflag
but i am still dying oh lordy i feel bad 
stix


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Smack that rod is sweet. Nice work Stix! I know how you feel, just getting over a cold myself. Take some emergen-c. Stuff works.


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Miss Dixie, you got us there! We're at 52 owners and *100 *BillyStix rods. That is awesome. Thanks to everyone for posting up. Now we need to make sure that all the owners join Billy's social page. Just click the "Community" tab at the top of the page and select BillyStix. It is a great way to honor a great rod builder and an excellent person. We don't need to stop posting just because we reached the magic 100. If owners keep posting, I'll keep updating the numbers. Thanks to all and especially Billy.


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

I have another one coming sometime soon it's ordered so that will make number seven for me


----------



## Briscoe (May 26, 2005)

I have a 7' spiralstix and love it


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

Here's the most recent update. We have had 53 owners post up with a total of 102 BillyStix rods. This thread has been going for quite a while and now with over 6,600 views. If you keep posting, I'll keep updating.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*they are on the way*

alllll right you billystix owner's!! i just talked with justin and he said that the new "texas waderstix" decals were shipped today :ac550:
so let's get some order's going they will be like this.
stix


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

what do we do if we want one stix?

<bm>


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*be nice and be a billystix owner or wanna be owner*

just be a billystix owner or be a wanna be owner :spineyes:
then please send me a "" private message"" here on 2 cool and give me your name and adress for shipping if everyone does this then i can keep up with the order's better and no one will get left out.
you must remember that i have a full work load that start's at 4 am and does not stop until way late 7 day's a week so any help you can give me is much appreciated :cheers:
stix


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

:cheers: *decals look great Billy :cheers:*


----------

